# Camera Companion ??



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi
I had a shock yesterday , my venerable Fujifilm X-Pro 1 stopped functioning .
I assumed it was the end .
I have others , including the X-Pro2  but post retirement could not justify a used replacement .
I then found that the lens is faulty , which was such a relief .
I wonder if others find an attachment to a certain camera?In 2016 the  brand new X-Pro 1  @ around £300  helped me through a rare visit to my wife's family in Malaysia , it seemed to create superb street images with little help from me . 
It has a delicacy which later Fuji cameras seem to have lost .
Just relieved that it's OK to shoot another day .
dee


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 19, 2022)

For sure.  I still have my very 1st camera a Kodak 110 instamatic and wish 110 film was more available so I could shoot with it again.  I also have my 1st SLR a Canon AE-1.  I take that camera everywhere even if I don’t intend to use it, just in case.  I have had it rebuilt once and a CLA on it after the rebuild.  Spent more money on it then it is worth but it’s my 1st so it gets the attention it needs.


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks , it seems a touch irrational , but to repair a treasured SLR is much more than monetary value .


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 19, 2022)

paul'dee'dowling said:


> Hi
> I had a shock yesterday , my venerable Fujifilm X-Pro 1 stopped functioning. I assumed it was the end. I have others , including the X-Pro2  but post retirement could not justify a used replacement. I then found that the lens is faulty , which was such a relief .
> I wonder if others find an attachment to a certain camera? In 2016 the  brand new X-Pro 1  @ around £300  helped me through a rare visit to my wife's family in Malaysia , it seemed to create superb street images with little help from me. It has a delicacy which later Fuji cameras seem to have lost .
> Just relieved that it's OK to shoot another day. dee


I had a similar shock back in 2006 when I discovered that my first DSLR, a Fujifilm S3 Pro, was so ignorantly designed that it wouldn't even meter unless the lens electrically communicated with it. The meter was useless with a bellows, reversed lens, manual extension tubes or non-AF Nikkors. It wasn't until 2014 that I bought a DSLR (Nikon Df) that could meter even with no lens attached. About 6 years ago I did buy an AF-S 85 f/3.5 G ED DX Micro-Nikkor to utilize the S3 Pro, as I don't dislike anyone enough to give the camera to.


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 29, 2022)

To my belief, it was a less than 3 year old 16-50  zoom lens which inflicted the panic At £100 to repair it , I decided upon a new 35mm f2  as I have the 18-55 .


----------



## cgw (Aug 29, 2022)

The Fuji 16mp X-Trans sensor is still magic.


----------

